# Directv DVR - accessing video on pc over network



## TOOL_5150

I have a standard Directv DVR, and know that I can pull videos from a computer and watch them on my DVR receiver, but does anyone know of a way to make it work in reverse? I want to take recorded programs off my DVR and watch them on my computer.

~Matt


----------



## chenley

Researched it for one of my clients. He was wanting to burn recorded movies and shows to DVD-R on his PC. The DVR encodes the movies/shows in an unreadable format that a computer can't read, for copyright protection.

Unless, someone has made a CODEC for the PC to read them by now. The best place to look would be AfterDawn.com. I'm not even sure the DVR itself can be accessed over the network. You could try looking in 'Network Places' if you haven't already or download a 'Network Analyzer' run that to find the IP address of the DVR and try and access it manually through an internet browser.

The only possible way I can think of would be to get a video card with inputs for the video and run the sound through your soundcard and watch/record the streaming video that way. 

Sorry, I wasn't much help.


----------



## ousoonerfan3

It can be done, maybe, but might be pretty complicated depending on the DVR you have. Start here -> http://www.dealdatabase.com/forum/


----------



## LGLS

Try Slingbox. I watch my home DVR from my iPhone anywhere.


----------

